# The trips that dreams are made of



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

From Toronto, Canada..."the trips that dreams are made of"

Our Florida




As a proud Florida native who has been fishing Central Florida waters for seventy years I take pride is sharing what our Tropical Wonderland has to offer. I take pride in knowing that our friends to the North think that our, "fantastic catches are the trips that dreams are made of." 
Mr. John Longo grew up fishing Central Florida waters. He is an expert on, and admirer of, Captain Wilson Hubbard. Want to know what Hubbard's very first head boat looked like? Just ask John 

John, a proud citizen of both the United States & Canada, now lives in Toronto, Canada. Toronto, with an average high day time temperature of 32, three hours of sunlight, and many nights well below zero, is a 'little' different from our Florida.

John does have one very BIG advantage over us...he is not forced to walk to his car, he simply slides down then ice:

So what does this man of the North think of our 'Fishing Capital of the World' as seen on the YouTube video:
'January Winter Fishing Florida Fisherman ll Style?'

http://youtu.be/mbbMf99hhj4

"This video is STELLAR! Very comprehensive! These wintertime, cold weather deep sea fishing trips with the fantastic catches are the trips that dreams are made of. I remember when I was real young that Capt. Wilson Hubbard really liked the Fall and Winter "chilly" weather offshore fishing when the seas were manageable. There is something really special about these Winter trips. I urge everyone watching this video to look at Bob Harbison's offshore fishing report for this 39-hour overnight trip that can be found on various fishing forums all across America. Bob's the man! I was really impressed how he did a video close-up of the unique tail of that Cornetfish that was caught and that he explained the difference between a Cornetfish and a Trumpetfish. Also, see if anyone can identify the "mystery fish" that was caught by fishing coach John Martin on this trip that Bob has pictured in his report. I personally have never seen one in all my years of deep sea fishing and this would be the first one, as they apparently are rarely seen in the Gulf of Mexico and are primarily nocturnal feeders (only feeding at night). Bob said that John Martin did indeed catch his "mystery fish" AFTER DARK. Thank you, Hubbard's Marina and Bob Harbison, for all your great offshore fishing videos from the Florida Fisherman II!"
Mr. John Longo


The coronet fish can be seen 6:33 minutes into the video.

In my 50+ years of off-shore Central Florida fishing I have never before seen Mr. John Martin's mystery fish. It was caught after dark, 1/20/18, on the Florida Fisherman ll, 70+ miles off Madeira Beach, Florida.
The 'mystery fish.' is a dog, sometimes called yellow, snapper. The dog snapper can best be distinguished from a 'schoolmaster' snapper by the pale triangle under the eye:

Florida may very well be the 'Fishing Capital of the World!' But Canada also has a great deal to offer the sportsmen/women of our great countries:

What an honor sharing Florida and Canada with fellow sportsmen/women.
Next up, weather permitting, will be a 44 hour 70-100 mile off-shore snapper trip, 2/2/18, to the Fabulous Florida Middle Grounds and vicinity on the Florida Fisherman ll. We will be fishing a couple of days after the full of the moon. Be sure to 'catch' our report, better yet, join us for yet another, 'wintertime cold weather deep sea fishing trip with a fantastic catch that dreams are made of.

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

